# Where could I print a tshirt like this?



## funkedup (Dec 20, 2006)

Like these tshirts where the design is kind of placed on the shoulder is really cool - is there somewhere I could get that done here in the UK?

T-Shirt Forums - T-Shirt Gallery - DingheadINC's Images


----------



## funkedup (Dec 20, 2006)

Anyone know? Thanks!


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

The shirts are probably screen printed. 
I would have a look in my local white pages and pick a few screen printers in my area. I would give them a call and ask if they can print on shoulders and over the side seams.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Just call around to a few screen printers and check. Raw Talent Inc does this, High Style Productions does this, ForwardPrinting does this.

It's just regular screen printing in a non standard location.


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

Most printers should be able to print that. It is just a matter of lining up the artwork on the screen differently, and lining the shirt up on the platen differently.


----------

